
Microsoft pushes ads for Windows 10 in a security update - fooiskandar
http://iskandar.ml/2016/03/11/microsoft-pushes-ads-for-windows-10-in-a-security-update/
======
NashEQ
i recently got me a wireless adapter for my xbox one gamepad (to be used on my
PC). turns out that I needed a firmware update (!) on said gamepad to be able
to use the adapter. wow. of course this wasn't documented, i just figured it's
the last thing to try.

that's not the worst though, turns out it is also only possible to update the
firmware through an app running exclusively in win10, to be downloaded only
through the MS store. so of course I also need a windows live login to use
their shite store.

once i started the win10 VM i was seriously flabbergasted about the actual
amount of advertisments, news and whatever that was presented to me. i mean it
was friggin everywhere. as soon as i typed sth into the startmenu bing(?)
results popped up even before local results. wtf. No way I will _ever_ use
that piece of crap os. hopefully valve gets their steam os running soon. btw,
at least the controller works as intended now.

------
api
I guess MS wants to concede even more of the high-end desktop market to Apple.
Shrug.

